# Volcano



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

I had an excellent espresso in the new deli on Bermondsey Street made with beans from this company (Think it was the Mount blend).

http://volcanocoffeeworks.com/pages/specialty-coffee

Definitely worth a go.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Lab Espresso in Glasgow had their Mount blend (i think) on as a guest recently and it flew out the door. Bit dark for my tastes though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I was watching some new series on Friday by a couple who make chocolates and sweets. He went looking for espresso to use in some popcorn sweets and met with these guys.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have in the past had a few coffees from Volcano, including their mount blend and really enjoyed them, roasting is a little dark but I think my taste is edging that way lately.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

There's a little bike cart in LDN called 3Wheels that use Volcano, Rory pulls the best tasting shot of it I've had to date. And I do like all their beans.


----------

